# Cwc On Ebay



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad to see the seller knows his stuff









item.... 270102600919


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Madness, that place really does throw up some hopeless sellers.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What a tosspot.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

But he does have five for sale, all at very low prices at present....


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I wonder if he actually believes any of that crap? I'd like to see him going into a jewellers and asking for a battery for his 1960 cwc tissot with a sweeping second hand.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

All needing battery


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

> with a sweeping second hand


Technically, any large center second hand is a sweeping second hand, even if they do start and stop as on a quartz, as opposted to the small sub-second dial.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well he sld all 5 of them at just over Â£20 each, two buyers bought 2 each so I suspect they are thinking there's a prifit in them somewhere.


----------

